# Carrot Stix



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

I would love to hear any feedback you guys have on them.I've heard that it's one of the best inshore rodsout there.

If I get one, a 4000 Stradic would go on it. Any info would be great.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I havea baitcasting rod and its awesome! Super light


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Lightest rod I've ever owned. Smooth, strong.

You won't be dissapointed.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

they are SUPER light, but i have seen a few of them broken lately. no problem there though, great warranty. if you want one, act fast. they are in high demand and having trouble keeping up. so, if you want it, and you find it, go ahead and grab it.


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Not crazy about them. Have had 3 now (inshore fishing) and not happy. Lots of people love them, but not too crazy about them.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *SheLovesToFishToo (5/6/2009)*Not crazy about them. Have had 3 now (inshore fishing) and not happy. Lots of people love them, but not too crazy about them.


why not?


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

Too much hype about them for what they are worth. Just not the right rod for me.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

carrot stix are great but you cant go wrong with a shimano calcutta or st.croix avid either


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *kingling (5/6/2009)*carrot stix are great but you cant go wrong with a shimano calcutta or st.croix avid either


i don't think so scooter... i never had a problem with any of my calcuttas, but i know about 10 people who broke theirs...

seen a few avids break too.

go with the ugly orange rod!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

*Go with the original LTA Kistler!!!*


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *chasin-tail (5/6/2009)**Go with the original LTA Kistler!!!*


you need to go to bed, aren't you going fishing in the morning??? oke

the kistlers are bad ass


----------



## Kamo (Apr 20, 2009)

> *chasin-tail (5/6/2009)**Go with the original LTA Kistler!!!*


Agreed....Kistler's are Bad A$$


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Enjoy....just a few..


----------



## Juschill (Apr 30, 2009)

I've tried a few Carrot Stiks and I do like the sensitivity and how light they are. However, I don't think they are worth what they are asking for them. I swallowed my pride and got a Berkley rod (just try it). It's called the AMP. It is the exact same concept as the Carrot but A: looks way better and most importantly B: Was only around $40 after tax. I've caught plenty of fish inshore on it so far and have no complaints. I got mine at Outcast. They only had a few but compare them side by side to the carrot stik and see what you think.


----------

